# S6 Colours



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

From the Audi Forum NYC photos the RS4-like bright blue S6 caught my eye. 
Then looked and noticed in Canada we have the selection of:
Brilliant Black
Light Silver Met
Brilliant Red (this oughtta look sweet, even tho I'm not normally into red)
Quartz Grey Met
Ibis White
I wish the bright blue or some other brighter colours were available. 
Even Canyon Red/Orange (or whatever it's called) isn't offered on A6 anymore








Sadly, my favourite A3 colours are no more as well.
Anyone know if something more exciting is going to be avail next year? I thought we were going away from 'blah'.


_Modified by sirAQUAMAN64 at 10:33 AM 10-20-2006_


----------



## Geordan (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: S6 Colours (sirAQUAMAN64)*

sprint blue is the only s6 paint excluded in canada vs united states for 2007. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: S6 Colours (rumpo)*

Odd. I think I'd go with the red. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: S6 Colours (GLI_Man)*

Now I'm looking on http://www.audicanada.ca and we get MORE paints than you!
Sprint Blue and Phantom Black Pearl are $1,000 special sold order colours only. I don't care whether special order or not, as long as they're available I'm happy!








But also, we have a dark Night Blue and Cambridge Green ($1,000 for the green as well). The green could look very rich on it, but the two blues are knockout http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://ak4-fr.audi.de/controll..._ay=0
THANKS AUDI CANADA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sirAQUAMAN64 at 11:48 AM 11-21-2006_


----------

